# I'm your huckleberry!



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

_Ringo_: Well, didn't think you had it in you. (smiles and gets ready) Shall we?
_Doc_: I'm your huckleberry. [As he walks out of the shadows] Why Johnny Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over your grave. Oh, I wasn't quite as sick as I made out.
_Ringo_: My fight's not with you Holliday.
_Doc_: I beg to differ. We started a fight we never got to finish. Play for blood, remember?
_Ringo_: I was only kidding about that.
_Doc_: I wasn't and this time it's legal. [Shows Ringo his badge]
_Ringo_: All right lunger, let's do it.
_Doc_: Say when. [Doc shoots Rings] Come on! Come on! Oh Johnny, you're no daisy. No daisy at all.
_Wyatt_: [Wyatt appears looking shocked] What happened!?
_Doc_: Poor soul, he was so high-strung. Afraid the strain was more than he could bear.










:chk

DC#0306 3030 0001 9361 ****​


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Great movie... great scene... great GOOGLY-MOOGLY somebody is in trouble. :ss


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Gaah one of the great westerns of all time!

Can't wait to see this hit!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

One of the greatest movie mustaches of all time. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I think this shot will hit the mark tomorrow.:gn

BTW, Doc and Ringo were enemies. I just love the movie. I have compiled a list of all the gorillas that have shown me more love than I could ever return. You know who you are. Just like Wyatt and Doc hunted down The Cowboys, I'm waiting for the right moment to get you. I'm just doing my homework, and making sure my aim is correct, and that I use the correct ammunition. This here shot will have a follow up. I'm waiting on something to come in, then there's another 45 Long colt coming your way.:gn :ss


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Watched this movie two nights ago... I love that movie! Someone's bound to be in for a world of hurt!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Make no mistake, it's not revenge he's after. It's a reckonin'.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

:tu for my favorite western of all time.

oh....and someone's screwed:r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Great movie!

Everyone better Duck!:ss


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

You are one bad cowboy, Mister Scotch! GET 'EM! SHOW 'EM WHO DA BOSS! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Any word on the landing? "You're a daisy if you do!" :ss


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Actually Tim, I'll be your Huckleberr*y


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude.....................that is one of my favorite quotes I use all the time.


I'm your huckleberry. I love that. Hope the recipient loves it too!!!

Go get 'em SS!!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Any word on the landing? "You're a daisy if you do!" :ss


It should be updated in just a bit hopefully. Don't ya just love USPS Tracking?

DC# 0306 3030 0001 9361 7637



tzaddi said:


> *Actually Tim, I'll be your Huckleberr*y


:r I miss that cartoon.:tu



fishforfree said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude.....................that is one of my favorite quotes I use all the time.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry. I love that. Hope the recipient loves it too!!!
> 
> Go get 'em SS!!


I could watch that movie everyday. I think I'll watch it tonight.:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

*Turkey Creek Jack Johnson*: Why you doin' this, Doc?
*Doc Holliday*: Because Wyatt Earp is my friend.
*Turkey Creek Jack Johnson*: Friend? Hell, I got lots of friends.
*Doc Holliday*: ...I don't.

*Doc Holliday*: Make no mistake, it's not revenge he's after. It's a reckonin'.

Should hit the mark today. :cb


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome movie. I'm gonna go watch it right now.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> *Turkey Creek Jack Johnson*: Why you doin' this, Doc?
> *Doc Holliday*: Because Wyatt Earp is my friend.
> *Turkey Creek Jack Johnson*: Friend? Hell, I got lots of friends.
> *Doc Holliday*: ...I don't.
> ...


I want to be your friend!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I want to be your friend!


You are one of my best friends. 

It seems as I get older the quality of friends means so much more to me than the quantity. I don't have as many friends as in high school, but they are better, no doubt. :tu

:cp When does this poor guy's mail run. Sheesh!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

It seems the reckoning has been delivered. :gn :cb


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> It seems the reckoning has been delivered. :gn :cb


You are so scary when you talk tough. 

:cp


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Joan said:


> You are so scary when you talk tough.
> 
> :cp


Why, Joan, you're not wearing a bustle. How lewd. :cb

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Tombstone


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> It seems the reckoning has been delivered. :gn :cb


I'll say! You wait, "Law Dog." I will post the damage later and let the gorillas around here know what kind of man you are. :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Look what this sneaky bastage did:*

*Thanks, Tim, for the beautiful cg:4s. I am totally blown away. Great smokes from a great friend! * :ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

You are most welcome, Brother. After I found out you enjoyed the Cg4 you had with Firridge, I didn't want you to have to wait on a split or something. You deserve way more than I could ever send for being the great Gorilla that you are. Enjoy! :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Had to edit the pic... thanks, Da Klugs, for the assist!* :tu










:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Had to edit the pic... thanks, Da Klugs, for the assist!* :tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the new avatar. Did BudPrince do that one?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> I like the new avatar. Did *BudPrince* do that one?


This one was done by *EEF*... he was working off of a cruise picture. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> This one was done by *EEF*... he was working off of a cruise picture. :tu


Nice work. i need to hit one of these guys up.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice hit from a great BOTL on a great BOTL :tu


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

You GO, Smokeyscotch! er, I mean Lawdog!

[curtis smoot]

"You cain't fool the law!"

[/curtis]

:cb


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------

